# Bev Dunn Memorial Trophy



## Grassmere Farm (Apr 16, 2013)

Any friends of Bev Dunn wishing to contributing to the Bev Dunn Memorial Perpetual Trophy fund please message me at [email protected] for information on how to participate. The Bev Dunn Memorial Perpetual Trophy will be presented in the Modern "Under" Harness Stake class at The Shetland Congress and at the Ohio State Fair World Championship Show.


----------

